# Shonen Jump 13+!?



## narutopet112 (Aug 30, 2012)

Shonen Jump magazine is rated all ages in japan because it teaches kids-teen about friendship. While in other states its rated 13+. I mean is it so bad for childeren under 13 to read it. My little bro is 7 and he likes shonen jump. Give other kids the chance to read it. Im glad i was born in japan though


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 30, 2012)

Its partially due to violence, but more so due to the scantily clad women that younger kids may not be mature enough to view.
Trust me, some parent have a problem with gigantic breasts in a 9 your olds face


----------



## narutopet112 (Aug 30, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Its partially due to violence, but more so due to the scantily clad women that younger kids may not be mature enough to view.
> Trust me, some parent have a problem with gigantic breasts in a 9 your olds face


I understand that and i totally agree with you. But my little bro is 7 and his friends too. And they like the fights plus they dont look at the woman that much. Maybe when they around the age of 12-18 they look at it.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2012)

Well in the last chapter of Hitman Reborn...


Spoiler



An arm and some legs got cut off.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 30, 2012)

Japan and the US (along with other Western nations) have different standards about violence and views on what is appropriate for children to read; the ratings are a reflection of that.

The messages may be positive, but the (apparent) sexual content and violence would make a good chunk of parents do a double take.


----------



## narutopet112 (Aug 31, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Japan and the US (along with other Western nations) have different standards about violence and views on what is appropriate for children to read; the ratings are a reflection of that.
> 
> The messages may be positive, but the (apparent) sexual content and violence would make a good chunk of parents do a double take.


You had the correct answer.  Big thumbs up for you


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 31, 2012)

narutopet112 said:


> it teaches kids-teen about friendship.



yeah okay sure


----------



## narutopet112 (Sep 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> narutopet112 said:
> 
> 
> > it teaches kids-teen about friendship.
> ...


Hey dont be mean D: . Go to Jump festa and see for yourself


----------



## narutopet112 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jump SQ is monthly manga magazine for kids and young adults.   original transalation from japan


----------



## Muhyo (Sep 15, 2012)

narutopet112 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Japan and the US (along with other Western nations) have different standards about violence and views on what is appropriate for children to read; the ratings are a reflection of that.
> ...


----------



## narutopet112 (Sep 15, 2012)

Muhyo said:


> narutopet112 said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


----------



## DS1 (Sep 15, 2012)

narutopet112 said:


> Shonen Jump magazine is rated all ages in japan because it teaches kids-teen about friendship. While in other states its rated 13+. I mean is it so bad for childeren under 13 to read it. My little bro is 7 and he likes shonen jump. Give other kids the chance to read it. Im glad i was born in japan though



I think you're missing something here - we don't have ratings for publications in America. There are laws against indecent public display, which prohibits a vendor (or anyone, really) from selling something like Playboy to people under 18, but it's not like the game, music, or film industry, which are mandated to have ratings. Viz (which publishes Shonen Jump), simply rates their comics out of common decency to parents and lazy sales people who cannot for whatever reason make judgement calls on their own.

So, now that you know that such ratings don't exist in either America or Japan (so you're wrong about it being rated 'all ages' in Japan), you can go to Viz's website which explains why each thing is rated what it is: http://www.viz.com/ratings/

Cigarettes and alcohol are instant 'Teen' ratings, so for all you care, it's the fact that Sanji smokes in One Piece that gets Shonen Jump a teen rating.


----------



## narutopet112 (Sep 16, 2012)

DS1 said:


> narutopet112 said:
> 
> 
> > Shonen Jump magazine is rated all ages in japan because it teaches kids-teen about friendship. While in other states its rated 13+. I mean is it so bad for childeren under 13 to read it. My little bro is 7 and he likes shonen jump. Give other kids the chance to read it. Im glad i was born in japan though
> ...


Every state has a different law. But have you been in japan or ever read weekly shonen jump. There is no rating in the japanese version. But about the cigarettes and alcohol in america its instant teen or teen+. Japan doesnt look at this at all. But your statement is not wrong if you buy the manga itself in japan (like ToLoveRu or RosarioVampire) they are gonna ask your age for those manga.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 16, 2012)

OK, so you didn't get the point. Shonen Jump is only rated because the publisher decided to give their products ratings in order to help the retailers and consumers. Other publishers don't bother doing this at all, so it's not an America thing, it's a Viz thing.


----------



## Muhyo (Sep 16, 2012)

narutopet112 said:


> Muhyo said:
> 
> 
> > narutopet112 said:
> ...


----------



## narutopet112 (Sep 16, 2012)

DS1 said:


> OK, so you didn't get the point. Shonen Jump is only rated because the publisher decided to give their products ratings in order to help the retailers and consumers. Other publishers don't bother doing this at all, so it's not an America thing, it's a Viz thing.


Yeah i know. Viz is not a lazy ass publisher like the others. Age rating is always important. As for japan... its a crazy country 0.o


----------

